# Your prediction....how long til tragedy strikes?



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Wm0O96W5E


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

got to be kidding me, I cant even watch the whole thing, yes, i`m sure we all know whats gonna happen


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wow...that's..wow...speechless


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh my. Another 1/4in and that baby might not have a nose. 

I'm all for dogs and kids playing together and getting along. But non one should never allow a dog to be barking and snapping near a child. Or chasing the child.

That is my biggest thing I've been teaching my kids and our new puppy.....never ever encourage or let a puppy/dog chase you! Because that 10lb pupply will be 80lbs very quickly.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

My opinion is this dog is "testing" what he clearly perceives as prey, to see if there are consequences for going ahead and taking it.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Those nips were WAY to close to that baby's face!







I would have been







if Jerzey tried any of that stuff with a baby...


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I can't believe there letting that dog nip at the baby... Crazy! 

I read this story a while back where this mother left her baby unattended in a highchair and when she return her pit-bull was ripping apart the babies testicles and chunks of his legs because he was attracted to the cream that was put on the baby. This story has always been stuck in my head... 

Dogs in general are unpredictable and need to be watched around young children at all times.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That is REALLY scary. I can't believe the parents allowed the dog to behave that way around the baby!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow! 
can you say I see you and treat you as a litter mate and not as a mini leader! 

Oh Rue the day when one of My dogs put their mouths on any kids! Hella did once when she was younger and uberhauptnicht wieder.... never ever again...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yup. Before long there will be a news story about an Akita maiming and killing a baby, and the dog will be blamed and PTS, the breed will be in the next round of BSL and listed as one of the breeds who's owners can't get homeowners isurance, and once agail it'll all be due to stupid parenting.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

that is crazy!!

those parents need a lesson in parenting and dog behavior.

unreal.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

If I knew who and where these people lived, I'd be notifying CPS yesterday!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: rgrim84Dogs in general are unpredictable



Unfortunately, this dog's future behavior is ALL TOO PREDICTABLE!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

YIKES! You can actually see the dog is getting frustrated, and wants to bite SOMETHING. 

MAN! I watch my 5, 6 and 14 yr old boys around all my dogs. For all of their safety...If they were babies...this would NOT happen. 

I trust my dogs...BUT this is TOO risky!


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Next will be the story about how "aggressive" this dog was when he "attacks out of nowhere". "He was always so good with our baby, we did not think he would TURN ON HIM AND ATTACK!!!" He is not showing any aggression at all, yet the parents are setting up disaster through this interaction. 

Darwin rears his wise head again.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy Christ!!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSD
> Darwin rears his wise head again.


You have a way with words, John.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Idiot parents.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Your prediction....how long til tragedy strike*

Hope those parents read the comments on their post!

Scarey.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

This is scary and whomever allows this type of plain is stupid.

It is worth going back on Youtbe and trying to find the person that posted this.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

All of us can sign on to Youtube and send the family a personal message. In this case it might be worth it, but you will need to register with Youtube.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

can not believe any video ass--- would post this -if this is a true video post I wish poster if he/she was about 150 lbs would think it funny if they were in An uncontrolled encounter with a 400 lb animal not belived to be aggressive and posted as a 'amusing video'


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

That video made me sick, I flagged it, and also looked into a location for these idiots, but could find none. I WOULD have CPS come by for an educational visit, that's for sure. Idiots.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kenkgot to be kidding me, I cant even watch the whole thing, yes, i`m sure we all know whats gonna happen


That is how I felt! My stomach was queasy watching it.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

It has been removed. I just hope they learn b4 it is too late.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

May I ask what was the video content? A lot of idiots put their videos up without thinking and leaves it for the rest of the world to tell them.

Anybody know the story of Dusty the cat? Kid puts cat abuse video on youtube and within 4 hours, all his personal info and parent's info is posted online by internet detectives. 2 cats are taken away and the kid got off with a slap on the wrist because daddy is rich and has multi-million gov't contracts.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: QynIt has been removed. I just hope they learn b4 it is too late.


Ahhh, so that's why I can't find it. I hope they didn't remove it because the dog DID get to close.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: c20 and DudleyMay I ask what was the video content?


I got the gist of it by reading everyone one else's posts on the topic and then using my imagination.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

It was a baby hooked in a walker where it could walk in circles probably 6ft in circumference. There was an Akita who obviously was having trouble containing itself; it was running around, making noise, chasing it, and nipping at the wheels as well as the baby's face and hands.

Worrying behavior allowed to happen by whoever was videotaping it - the video was a few minutes long and the person never said anything to the dog even when it was nipping at the child.


----------

